# Can someone help me through this new disturbing thought. I need your support



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

I think I'm starting to conquer the other negative,irrational,bizarre, or delusional thoughts from my anxiety, but since I did that, I thought of something new. I thought "What if my memories are not real, what if the things that happen in the past never happen, it was implanted in my mind" and anxious pierce through my neck,chest, right neck, tension and I feel like a nut case. It's like, I get over the "Dreaming thought" and now I have something else. I have some explanation to discard this for good. But can someone please tell me why it's not possible that memories are not fake, and tell me how you can differentiate your memory from your imagination, obviously my imagination is not real, and I KNOW MY memory is real, because I feel it by instincts, but I still can't get that new scary thought out my head, and I need someone else to help me, I need outside help, please explain. Please don't call me Schizophrenic, that scares me, and makes me feel torn up inside. My mind just have to think of something more crazy after getting rid of other thought, and I want to kill this one for good. Please nice answers, remember, when my anxiety goes, and when my mood is elevated happy, I can discard those thoughts like nothing. I need support


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

If that was the case and many people had fake memories science would have noticed that. Same thing for fake memories+DP. There is a fake memories phenomenon but it is a different thing, nothing to do with obsessions or DP. Severe DP may give a felling that memories are not real but that is only a feeling. You will hardly have a fake memory without being warned it is a fake.. Even if you have it 1-2 times - is that a big problem? More times - you will anyway notice that(for example, fake memory will sooner or later come in contrast with true one). But If you have thoughts like this "What if my memories are not real, what if the things that happen in the past never happen, it was implanted in my mind", it means you don't have severe DP, so there is no chance you can have fake memories. It is only an obsessive thought.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

In my case its quite the contrary. My memories are my only support. Through them I know the world and people are real, and all I lived before was real. Try to think this way.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR said:


> I think I'm starting to conquer the other negative,irrational,bizarre, or delusional thoughts from my anxiety, but since I did that, I thought of something new. I thought "What if my memories are not real, what if the things that happen in the past never happen, it was implanted in my mind" and anxious pierce through my neck,chest, right neck, tension and I feel like a nut case. It's like, I get over the "Dreaming thought" and now I have something else. I have some explanation to discard this for good. But can someone please tell me why it's not possible that memories are not fake, and tell me how you can differentiate your memory from your imagination, obviously my imagination is not real, and I KNOW MY memory is real, because I feel it by instincts, but I still can't get that new scary thought out my head, and I need someone else to help me, I need outside help, please explain. Please don't call me Schizophrenic, that scares me, and makes me feel torn up inside. My mind just have to think of something more crazy after getting rid of other thought, and I want to kill this one for good. Please nice answers, remember, when my anxiety goes, and when my mood is elevated happy, I can discard those thoughts like nothing. I need supportr not


Your not Schizo, you obsession with your thought/thoughts is just stuck, and you labeled it "fear", and now your trying to answer something that's doesn't need to be answered. You have a life , and your spending most of it in your mind. Don't worry you get better , just get help ,see a therapist and go for walks, Mostly do the opposite of your daily routine b4 you had DP.


----------

